# Wild camping at Southwold, Suffolk



## belcher (Mar 3, 2010)

Last year when visiting Southwold in my car, I asked an attendant in the north sea front car park if it was illegal to overnight here, he replied in the affirmative. But, he also said some motor homes park at the far end of said car park on waste ground belonging to a Mr. Boggis who doesn't seem to mind. I feel I'm being 'set up' but would like to hear from anyone with experience of this.
On same visit a WPC mentioned some 'vans camping down by the river near the harbour but one has to watch the tides. Anyone done this?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think this would be better in the proper forum:

Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-21.html

Have a search through the forums for "Southwold". I've found a few references
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-782233-southwold.html#782233
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-68554-0-days0-orderasc-southwold.html

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I think this would be better in the proper forum:


Your wish is granted ....

thanks Gerald

Mike


----------

